# Powertec - Workbench Multi System



## xDee13 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi, wondering if you can help.

I workout at home and have a squat rack, bench, and free weights.

Should I get this? http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/leverage_systems/powertec_workbench_multi_system_/13500_p.html

I can get it second hand + 120kg Olympic weights for £450

Any thoughts? Have any of you had any experience with the Powertec multi gym?

Thanks in advance


----------

